# Warum ständige Client-Updates?



## BlackBetty466 (27. März 2013)

*Warum ständige Client-Updates?*

Mahlzeit!

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass Steam fast täglich mehrere Updates macht?
Wollte die letzten Abend nach der Spätschicht gemütlich auf der Couch ein bisschen Arkham Asylum spielen, was ja dank Big Picture Modus mit dem Pad auch super funzen sollte (nur blöd, dass man zum Starten des Spieles doch wieder einen Mausklick braucht...).

Doch jeden Tag nach etwa 10 Minuten zocken wird das Spiel minimiert und ich glotze auf die Big Picture Oberfläche. Dann darf ich erstmal wieder in den Desktop-Modus, das Client-Update bestätigen und dann das Spiel wieder maximieren. Nächsten Tag vor der Spätschicht prüfe ich auf Updates, meistens gibt es eines. Trotzdem abends wieder der selbe Mist. Der BP-Modus ist ja 'ne tolle Idee, macht nur keinen Sinn, wenn man den ständig verlassen muss, weil ein Client-Update rumnervt...

Warum macht der Client denn überhaupt so viele Updates? Kann man das irgendwie unterbinden?

Das letzte Jahr habe ich fast ausschliesslich auf meiner XBox360 gedaddelt, weil mir das Aufrüsten, Upgraden, Updaten, etc. am PC zu nervig wurde. Jetzt das erste mal seit langem wieder versucht, am PC zu spielen und schon hab ich die Schnauze wieder voll


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. März 2013)

*AW: Warum ständige Client-Updates?*

Ja starte Steam und koch dir nen Kaffee oder ähnliches. Dann wenn du wieder kommst installiere das Update und alles ist ok.

Ein Pc ist keine Konsole(Anschalten, Spielen, fertig). Auch nicht mit Steam Big Picture


----------



## Painkiller (27. März 2013)

*AW: Warum ständige Client-Updates?*

Warum ist schnell erklärt. Steam ist eine gewaltige Plattform mit vielen Optionen und Möglichkeiten. Die Client-Updates bringen neue Features, beseitigen Bugs oder stopfen Sicherheitslücken. Seit September 2003 wurde die Plattform kontinuierlich weiter entwickelt.

Steam ist nun mal keine Konsole. Bei einer Konsole hat jeder die gleiche Hardware. Von daher muss hier nicht soviel optimiert werden. Die Steam-Updates gehen eigentlich sehr schnell. 

Wenn dir das alles zu "lange" dauert, musst du wohl wieder XBox spielen gehen.


----------



## Dragonix (27. März 2013)

*AW: Warum ständige Client-Updates?*



BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass Steam fast täglich mehrere Updates macht?
> Wollte die letzten Abend nach der Spätschicht gemütlich auf der Couch ein bisschen Arkham Asylum spielen, was ja dank Big Picture Modus mit dem Pad auch super funzen sollte (nur blöd, dass man zum Starten des Spieles doch wieder einen Mausklick braucht...).
> ...


 
Also täglich mehrere Updates kann ich eigentlich nicht bestätigen - so viele stehen eigentlich auch nicht im Changelog, und auch nicht hier http://store.steampowered.com/news/?feed=steam_client .
Unterbinden wüsst ich bloß indirekt - Steam im Offline Modus (sofern der den geht , ist ja immer ne Glückssache) starten sollte das unterbinden.


----------



## omega™ (27. März 2013)

*AW: Warum ständige Client-Updates?*

Gestern bzw. heute Nacht war es aber wirklich ein wenig nervig.
Ich habe Borderlands 2 zusammen mit einem Kumpel gespielt, nach einer Stunde war die Verbindung weg, Steam war für 2 Minuten komplett tot, danach kam ein Update und nach ein Paar Minuten funktionierte wieder alles reibungslos.

Aber dann nach einer halben Stunde begann die ganze Prozedur wieder von vorne, also Steam offline, Client Update...
Das Ganze ist vor allem während Entscheidenten Spielmomenten blöd

Also Krönung gab es dann noch einen selbständigen restart des PC's meines Kumpels... Windows Update lässt grüßen


----------



## Shona (27. März 2013)

*AW: Warum ständige Client-Updates?*

Ihr solltet vll aus der Beta raus gehen dann bekommt ihr auch weniger updates  Es gab gestern und heute nämlich jeweils ein Beta Update


----------



## BlackBetty466 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Warum ständige Client-Updates?*

Soo...

Habe es gerade nochmal probiert. Diesmal zuerst nach Client-Updates gesucht. Und natürlich wieder eines gefunden 

Dann Batman AA gestartet, bei Games for Windows live angemeldet und schon kanns losgehen. Hab ich gedacht. Aber das wär ja zu einfach, jetzt spackt GfWl rum... Bin angemeldet, aber das Spiel fordert mich auf, mich anzumelden. Habe mich dann abgemeldet, um mich wieder anmelden zu können, aber ich kriege nur die Meldung, dass ich nicht speichern kann, wenn ich mich nicht anmelde  

Nochmal ohne Big Picture getestet. Funktioniert. Schön, dass ich es nach 1,5 Std. zum Laufen bekommen habe und jetzt ins Bett muss.


Wie auch immer, habe mir jetzt das Spiel für die XBox bestellt, PC-Spielen ist für mich gegessen.


----------



## Shona (28. März 2013)

*AW: Warum ständige Client-Updates?*



BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, habe mir jetzt das Spiel für die XBox bestellt, PC-Spielen ist für mich gegessen.


Ähm ja Game for Windows Live läuft mit XBox Live zusammen heisst das es bei der XBox auch nicht anders ist als mit dem PC bzw. eigentlich sogar das selbe Profil wenn du kein zweites hast^^
Somit ist es wurscht wo du es spielst da du so oder so über die gleichen Server gehst zum einloggen und genau das selbe passieren kann


----------



## Chemenu (28. März 2013)

*AW: Warum ständige Client-Updates?*

Also ich wurde noch nie während dem spielen aufgefordert ein Update zu machen, oder aus dem Spiel geworfen.
Vielleicht hast Du wirklich die Teilnahme am Beta-Test aktiviert?


----------



## Shona (28. März 2013)

*AW: Warum ständige Client-Updates?*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Also ich wurde noch nie während dem spielen aufgefordert ein Update zu machen, oder aus dem Spiel geworfen.
> Vielleicht hast Du wirklich die Teilnahme am Beta-Test aktiviert?


 Während des spielens kommen nichtmal die Beta Updates  Ein Update kommt immer nur wenn man Steam startet oder ein Spiel beendet, deshalb kommen die bei mir immer mit Verzögerung oder direkt dann wenn ich am nächsten Tag den PC hochfahre


----------



## BlackBetty466 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Warum ständige Client-Updates?*



Shona schrieb:


> Ähm ja Game for Windows Live läuft mit XBox Live zusammen heisst das es bei der XBox auch nicht anders ist als mit dem PC bzw. eigentlich sogar das selbe Profil wenn du kein zweites hast^^
> Somit ist es wurscht wo du es spielst da du so oder so über die gleichen Server gehst zum einloggen und genau das selbe passieren kann



Stimmt, läuft alles über ein Profil. Allerdings hatte ich von der Box aus erst einmal ein Problem mit der Verbindung, während die PC-Software etwa jedes fünfte Mal rumzickt. Und ausserdem kann ich mit der Box auch einfach offline zocken, am PC komme ich nicht an meine Speicherstände, wenn ich nicht mit GfWl verbunden bin 



Chemenu schrieb:


> Also ich wurde noch nie während dem spielen aufgefordert ein Update zu machen, oder aus dem Spiel geworfen.
> Vielleicht hast Du wirklich die Teilnahme am Beta-Test aktiviert?


 


Shona schrieb:


> Während des spielens kommen nichtmal die Beta Updates  Ein Update kommt immer nur wenn man Steam startet oder ein Spiel beendet, deshalb kommen die bei mir immer mit Verzögerung oder direkt dann wenn ich am nächsten Tag den PC hochfahre


 
Ich hatte am Beta-Test für Big Picture teilgenommen, habe mich aber längst wieder abgemeldet. (gerade eben nochmal in den Einstellungen gecheckt, dort steht klar und deutlich "Keine Teilnahme" an Beta-Tests).

Und die Updates macht der Client bei mir automatisch, bzw. er sucht nach Updates und wenn er welche findet, lädt er sie sofort herunter. Wenn er damit fertig ist, öffnet er ein Fenster, in dem ich wählen kann zwischen "sofort installieren und Client neu starten" oder "beim nächsten Neustart installieren". So oder so wird das aktuell laufende Spiel minimiert, sobald das Info-Fenster öffnet . Und im Big Picture Modus bekomme ich es dann nicht mit dem GamePad wieder maximiert, sondern muss entweder wieder in den Desktop Modus, um mit der Maus auf die Taskleiste zu kommen, oder ich renne nach nebenan ins Arbeitszimmer, um per Tastatur den Taskmanager zu öffnen.

Gefällt mir persönlich jedenfalls nicht, und da ich mir vor einem Jahr die Box gekauft habe, weil ich mich zuvor schon sehr über solche Dinge geärgert hatte, fühle ich mich jetzt einfach bestätigt, dass für mich die Box die bessere Wahl ist. Da ich einen Vollzeit-Job im Schichtdienst habe, verheiratet bin und in einem relativ grossen, alten Haus mit grossem Garten lebe, ist meine Zeit fürs Daddeln sehr begrenzt. Wenn ich dann mal hier und da ein Stündchen dafür erübrigen kann, möchte ich auch wirklich spielen anstatt mich mit Systempflege und Softwareproblemen zu beschäftigen. Früher, als ich noch mehr Zeit fürs Hobby hatte, habe ich mich sehr gern mit diesen Dingen beschäftigt (sonst wäre ich wohl kaum hier bei PCGH gelandet ), aber im Leben ändern sich die Prioritäten nunmal irgendwann...


----------

